# Portsmouth 2011 Players Overseas



## JMH (Oct 10, 2011)

I notice that a lot of 2011 PIT players are playing professionally overseas. There are at least 5 in France alone. Who else from that 2011 group are still playing somewhere? How are they doing?


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl (Feb 4, 2004)

Strasbourg IG has Kevin Anderson, Justin Harper, and Lavoy Allen. All three are starting and have been playing well.

I know Anderson was at PIT. I think Harper skipped PIT. Not sure about Allen.


----------

